# Micromaster 440 no guarda la frecuencia



## edwinrr (Feb 21, 2016)

nesecito ayuda para este problema.
mi micromaster 440 no guarda los valores de frecuencia maxima y minima, al inicio el motor si opera a las frecuencia que ingreso, pero al apagar el motor y volverlo a encender la frecuencia maxima solo llega a 46,80hz y solo puedo a umentarlo hasta 50hz

ya he tratado reseteando al micromaster pero el problema persiste.

gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 21, 2016)

Hola, tienes el manual de operaciones?
Busca, los parámetros de fcia. max./min. Y fcia. límite max./min.


----------



## jorger (Feb 21, 2016)

También te diria que cambiases el modo de acceso a usuario. Vete a P0003, y si lo tienes en el modo estándar (1) cámbialo al modo experto o extendido (3 o 2). Por probar que no quede. No eres el único que ha tenido anomalias de programacion en estos cacharros


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola a todos!

edwinrr: Este problema pude ser electrónico, por ejemplo, falla en la memoria interna y no almacena parámetros. Intenta modificar otros parámetros y haz la prueba apagándolo y encenciéndolo de nuevo.

En el lugar que lo adquiriste, te dan soporte técnico?


----------



## cargamsoft (Feb 25, 2016)

Confirma:

Que valores has asignado a los parámetros P1080 y P1082?
Cual es tu fuente de consigna? P1000
Cual es tu fuente de mando? P0700
Cuales son los datos del motor? P0300 a P0311
Cual es tu frecuencia de referencia? P2000.

Como "reseteas" el MM440? volviéndolo a configuración de fabrica? P0010=30 y P0970=1?

Si puedes envía el archivo DNL para verificar.

saludos cordiales


----------



## edwinrr (Feb 25, 2016)

gracias por sus respuestas,
para el reseteo uso los parametros p0010 y p0970, los valores de los otros parametros los saco de la placa del motor.

ademas tengo el parametro p0003 en 2.

no se si el problema sea electronico, en tal caso hay solucion?

perdon Roberto, a que te refieres a fcia. max./min. Y fcia. límite max./min., son los parametros p1080 y p1082?
perdon por no responder rapido



saludos tengo el micromaster con los siguientes parametros.
p0010=1
p0100=1
p0300= no me aparece en el panel, pero el motor es de una bomba de agua
p0304=230 v
p0305= 38 a
p0307= 15 hp
p0310=60 hz
p0311=3600 rpm
p0700=1
p1000=1
p1080 =55
p1082=60
p1120=10
p1121=10
p2000= no me aparece en el panel
p3900= 2

y una inquietud que es el archivo DNL?


----------



## AlexL (Feb 28, 2016)

Hola 

Por lo que entiendo, el dato de frecuencia sí queda guardado pero tu motor no sube.

Podría ser la protección de corriente del variador.


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 28, 2016)

edwinrr:

Si tienes otro variador que esté funcionando correctamente, sácale la tarjeta de control y colócasela al que está dando falla.

Así compruebas que realmente es falla electrónica (por ejemplo, la memoria).
En tal caso, una solución es cambiar dicha placa.

Insisto en que solicites soporte técnico en el lugar que los adquiriste.


----------



## jorger (Feb 29, 2016)

Os dejo a modo de información un PDF adjunto del Micromaster 440 que me descargué cuando tuve que hacer prácticas con él en clase hace unas semanas. Vienen los parámetros muy detallados y para qué sirve cada uno con distintas configuraciones. 
No tengo tiempo como para ponerme a intentar resolver el problema con vosotros porque estoy de exámenes, pero al menos os dejo la información 
Un saludo.


----------



## edwinrr (Mar 3, 2016)

gracias por sus respuestas , voy a tratar cambiando la targueta de memoria del micromaster, cualquier problema que me surga les escribire.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 10, 2016)

Edwin la tarjeta de control no tiene problemas.

El problema radica en lo siguiente

En la pagina 11 del PDF que ha adjuntado jorger habla de un dipswitch (de color anaranjado en la tarjeta de control)   que para tu caso debe estar en posicion de 60Hz, por que si no cada vez que apagues el equipo se va a restaurar a valores de 50Hz.







Espero que te sea de ayuda este tip.

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 11, 2016)

Qué raro que el ajuste de la frecuencia sea por hardware.
Si hay una red de 50Hz y el motor es de 60Hz, se entiende que el switch va en 50Hz.
Pero el parámetro de frecuencia / velocidad no sube más alla de 50Hz: el problema que ha comentado edwinrr.
Si un motor de 60Hz alimentado en 50Hz se sobrecalentará por el factor de deslizamiento.
Creo que un variador de esos debería estar obsoleto.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 11, 2016)

El ajuste en estos VFD´s siemens debe hacerse tanto en H/W como S/W, lo hace con ese proposito evitar ajustes equivocados y como buen equipo aleman para que hacerlo facil???


----------



## JuanRamon1 (Dic 30, 2020)

Hola que tal, yo tengo un problema parecido.
Programo los parámetros así como la frecuencia a la que quiero que trabaje, de momento los parámetros quedan guardados incluso cuando corto la corriente, el día de ayer lo deje trabajando pero hoy llegando me encontré con el problema nuevamente, los parámetros y la frecuencia de trabajo se resetearon.
Tengo los dió switch en la posición correcta, ¿Creen que sea problema de hardware?


----------



## Alexceg (Mar 19, 2021)

Saludos para todos, para que te aparezca el P2000 asegúrate de tener a P0003=2 y P0004=0 
Y si, en efecto los Parámetros 1080 y 1082 son Frec Max y Min respectivamente. Saludos cordiales desde Aragua-Venezuela


----------

